# Multiple heatmats into one thermostat (ext. cable etc) for Leo's?



## Piranha72

Hi everyone,

I currently use a separate thermostat for each of my vivariums, a microclimate B2ME pulse prop magic eye and microclimate ministat 100 for the other (both plugged into heatmats). 

The B2ME has a max of 600 watts, and I only have one heatmat plugged into it because there's only one plug. Would it be possible to safely plug a short extension cable into the thermostat and then plug multiple heatmats into that? (obviously not exceeding 600 watts).

I also have a spare Habistat Dimming thermostat, max 600 watts but has a min of 40 watts so I haven't been able to use it for heatmats. Would it be possible to do the same as I've mentioned above if the multiple heatmats add up to more than 40 watts?

Answers to these questions would be greatly appreciated as I'm about to invest in a 3 tier vivexotic stack and assumed I would have to buy separate thermostats for their heatmats, but if anyone knows of this or does it themselves your reply may save me quite a lot of money!

Thanks in advance


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Yes you can but you have to be careful.
I have a rack that is 7 vivs tall.
All the heat mats are on one plug block ( Basically and extension with 6 sockets)
The probe is in the top cage, as that is the one that is warmest.
Once this reaches it’s max temperature it cuts out all the mats.
I also use mats that only cover one quarter of the floor space so the risk of overheating is reduced.
Some people might not agree with this but it has worked for me for over 15 years without a problem.


----------



## Piranha72

SnakeBreeder said:


> Yes you can but you have to be careful.
> I have a rack that is 7 vivs tall.
> All the heat mats are on one plug block ( Basically and extension with 6 sockets)
> The probe is in the top cage, as that is the one that is warmest.
> Once this reaches it’s max temperature it cuts out all the mats.
> I also use mats that only cover one quarter of the floor space so the risk of overheating is reduced.
> Some people might not agree with this but it has worked for me for over 15 years without a problem.


Ok, thanks for your reply


----------



## Lightbulb310

yes is the answer if your heat mats are say 20w each and you have 5 of them running one one stat via an extension lead that is only 100w being used and the stats have a 600w max rating you are well within safety limits everyone I know uses extension leads on stats to maximise ther usage.


----------



## Piranha72

Ok another thought, currently my thermostats are plugged into an extension cable already due to the inconvenient placing of all my power points. 
Is it safe to then do as I've mentioned? There would be an extension cable plugged into the wall - thermostat - second extension - heatmats.

Sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm certainly no electrician but something is telling even me that's not very safe. I may have to do some rearranging of furniture!


----------



## LovLight

Piranha72 said:


> Ok another thought, currently my thermostats are plugged into an extension cable already due to the inconvenient placing of all my power points.
> Is it safe to then do as I've mentioned? There would be an extension cable plugged into the wall - thermostat - second extension - heatmats.
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm certainly no electrician but something is telling even me that's not very safe. I may have to do some rearranging of furniture!


Hiya, yes its safe to do that as long as the combined wattage doesn't exceed 3000 per wall socket I think it is? I'm useless at this stuff to but I asked the same question recently and I remember the 3000 bit I'm just not 100% if it's watts or volts now lol(memory like a sieve)but I'm sure someone more knowledgeable can clear that up. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## my_shed

LovLight said:


> Hiya, yes its safe to do that as long as the combined wattage doesn't exceed 3000 per wall socket I think it is? I'm useless at this stuff to but I asked the same question recently and I remember the 3000 bit I'm just not 100% if it's watts or volts now lol(memory like a sieve)but I'm sure someone more knowledgeable can clear that up.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


It'll be 3000 Watts, you can't increase or decrease the voltage, you got 240V and thats it lol. And yes, you can use a multi block before the stat and from it.

Dave


----------



## LovLight

my_shed said:


> It'll be 3000 Watts, you can't increase or decrease the voltage, you got 240V and thats it lol. And yes, you can use a multi block before the stat and from it.
> 
> Dave


Lol thanks for clearing that up 


Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piranha72

Thanks a lot guys, that's really helpful


----------

